# New Fluval aquarium line



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

I searched and couldnt find anything on these tanks but today while at my local petsmart they had these tanks for $60. Never seem them before. I've seen the edge tanks which were next to it but not these. Thoughts? I found a website that had alittle more info on these. Apparently theres a shrimp variation EBI i think it was called and also a Fluval Flora that comes with pressurized co2 and mineralized substrate. Heres a link. The chi seemed really interesting given how the filter was set up. It gives it sorta a waterfall esque time of feel with the water being pushed up through the rocks and over the sides and back into the aquarium. Im sure you could hang a light over the top and itll be ok. The led is submerged in this setup so an aesthetic light added over would not counteract with the overall "look" of the aquarium. Still at $60 and it being a 5 gallon aquarium it might be wise to go after an ADA cube or Do!Aqua tank. http://www.aquascaperz.com/2010/05/15/fluval-chi-ebi-and-flora-nano-tank-starter-kits/
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=2815



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Looks pretty cool and aesthetic IMO. Any pictures of the Flora version?


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm sure there may be some around online. They only had the chi. When I searched for that the others came up on those links. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Whoa that's cool. I'll be first in line to get the Flora version if it has built in pressurized CO2 and decent CFL lighting. What's the size of the tank?

ETA: After some googling... 



> The Fluval Flora aquarium is based along the same lines as the Fluval EBI shrimp aquarium, being a 30 litre glass tank with a curved front and a glass lid.
> 
> The Fluval Flora nano aquarium comes with a small pressurised CO2 unit to add carbon dioxide to the water to enhance plant growth.
> 
> ...













So basically it looks like an 8 gallon Finnex tank that uses CO2 cartridges which will probably be $$$ to replace. I think I'll pass.


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Per the website:

Hagen has moved into the planted aquarium scene in a big way with a new range of planting equipment, substrates, CO2 and a special planted aquarium kit.

The Fluval Flora aquarium is based along the same lines as the Fluval EBI shrimp aquarium, being a 30 litre glass tank with a curved front and a glass lid.

Unlike the Fluval EBI, which was also launched today at Interzoo, it includes a soil-based substrate with added minerals, Hagen said that the Fluval Flora soil is designed purely to promote plant growth.
The Fluval Flora nano aquarium comes with a small pressurised CO2 unit to add carbon dioxide to the water to enhance plant growth.

This is based on a small 88g disposable gas canister, and both the CO2 unit and replacement bottles will be sold separately for use on other aquariums.

The range also includes long-reach planting scissors and planting tongs to aid aquascaping. Prices and availability have yet to be confirmed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

PFK jut previewed the Chi tanks.


----------



## stingraysrule (Apr 4, 2010)

I was told that by Christmas there will be a 12G Fluval Edge on the market. 
same set up as the 6G.


----------



## stingraysrule (Apr 4, 2010)

Whats up with the packaging on the Fluval Chi? It has a pic of 3 goldfish in the tank on the package. NO WAY is that possible. 
So.... people are going to buy that tank and put 3 goldfish in there in within 3 hours they will all be dead.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

stingraysrule said:


> Whats up with the packaging on the Fluval Chi? It has a pic of 3 goldfish in the tank on the package. NO WAY is that possible.


That's nothing new. Aquarium manufacturers have been doing this for ages. Take a look at what's on the Biorb's box.










Apparently the little undergravel filter could sustain all 5 goldfishes. :icon_bigg


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

I saw a Chi out of the box today at PetSmart. Its kind of cheap looking. Maybe its the plastic plants, or the fake looking rocks, but it looked like one of those 6" Zen waterfalls you buy at Dollar General.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Guess. I'll hold off and see what they look like up close. I went to the local Petco here, but they didn't have anything besides the Edge.


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

I just posted some info on The EDGE Thread about these and then came across this thread.

i hope they the other 2 come on the market soon and hope the come out with the 12 gallon EDGE. it would be really cool.

-they also came out with a 2 gallon pico called the spec


----------



## H2OLOVER (Apr 29, 2010)

the pictures on the box look cheezy they look really clean out of the box
a LFS near me has a bunch and are looking to set one up somewhere in the store. they also have the betta tank version
comes with a little cube tank with a lid and a led light

The Chi comes with gravel and decorative stones basically you just need a heater and its set for low light plants

the betta tank comes with gravel as well


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

There are videos for the Fluval Chi, Flora, and Spec on youtube now. At around the 1:30 mark when the Fluval rep talks about the mini CO2 canister, he says you can put it on a timer, which would make that thing more useful than the Pierce CO2 system. I'm not a fan of the "3D background" and also don't know if the 13W light is enough to grow high light plants in that thing.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

How do you put a CO2 unit on a timer without a solenoid? There's nothing to plug in.

Here's my thread on the CO2 system: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/119910-new-fluval-co2-kit.html


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

TLE041 said:


> How do you put a CO2 unit on a timer without a solenoid? There's nothing to plug in.


That's what I thought of too when I heard that. The Fluval rep probably misspoke. If you look at the video of the Fluval Spec, you'll see that the Fluval rep thinks it is okay to put 5+ dwarf puffers in a 2 gallon tank =(


----------



## Porsche (Nov 10, 2010)

ADA tanks look better IMO. Their design is absolute splendid compare to fluval.


----------



## Codejunky (Jun 14, 2010)

Porsche said:


> ADA tanks look better IMO. Their design is absolute splendid compare to fluval.


True, but Fluval is really the first in the US to release planted nano tanks intended for aquascaping, so maybe we might see an aquascaping trend in the states.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Codejunky said:


> True, but Fluval is really the first in the US to release planted nano tanks intended for aquascaping, so maybe we might see an aquascaping trend in the states.


This would be a good thing. Manufacturers paying attention to a new market never hurts. It'll be rough in the beginning but they'll eventually catch on and get it right. I've seen this happen in a few of my past hobbies...


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Porsche said:


> ADA tanks look better IMO. Their design is absolute splendid compare to fluval.


I'm a Fluval fan so I'm biased, but ADA tanks don't have much design IMO, they are just a very high quality glass box. They follow the less is more ideal. I do think ADA often uses better glass and does a splendid job on silicone. 

I don't really like the plastic rocks or some of the elements, like the waterfall thing in the chi, in the Fluval tanks. But they are trying different things. Some work, some don't. I do really like the curved glass corners.

Also Fluval tanks are much cheaper and available at most LFS, where ADA is pretty much mail order only unless you live in Cali.


----------



## GGerhart (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm asking for the Flora for Christmas from my wife for the office...I will let everyone know how it is.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Seems nice, prices should be LESS then 100.00 per tank, any more and you're getting robbed. Online prices are listed around 95-135 depending on the seller.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

$100 for a complete set-up with tank, filter, light, substrate, Pressurized Co2 set-up and Accessories seems like a pretty good deal. Although we have to withhold judgment till we get a review on the quality of the Co2 system and substrate.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

For the record - ADA is also sold primarily through Houston, Tx.


----------



## GGerhart (Nov 19, 2010)

I was thinking it was a really good deal, if you could get it under $100...It comes with quite a bit.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Francis Xavier said:


> For the record - ADA is also sold primarily through Houston, Tx.


LOL I'm probably just jealous that we don't have an ADA store here in Miami. Francis, get someone to open a ADA store here in South Florida pretty please!


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

gordonrichards said:


> Seems nice, prices should be LESS then 100.00 per tank, any more and you're getting robbed. Online prices are listed around 95-135 depending on the seller.


msrp is 129.99

cheapest i saw it online was 109, but then you pay shipping on top of that....hope it shows up in one piece, etc...

The kit includes a rimless cube aquarium, wood/rock background insert, glass top, clip on CF fixture w/ bulb, internal filter w/ spraybar, mini pressurized co2 setup, substrate, angled planting tweezers, a starter of general fertilizer, and a thermometer.

For a new hobbiest to be able to walk into a store and pick all of that up in one box is well worth the $129 and a great thing for the hobby IMO


----------



## Capncrunch7 (Aug 11, 2010)

So do nano tanks not need heaters or something? Or do they assume the 5 goldfish will generate enough heat...


----------



## dwc13 (Dec 15, 2010)

Capncrunch7 said:


> So do nano tanks not need heaters or something? Or do they assume the 5 goldfish will generate enough heat...


For such a small tank, you're probably better off trying to keep the room at a reasonable temperature that will also be acceptable to the inhabitants of the aquarium. By doing that, the water termperature in the aquarium will be about the same as the room temperature where it is kept. You can also add your own small heater if needed.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Non-removable fake rock background in the Flora is a major FAIL. The CO2 system it comes with looks like a money pit. I do imagine, though, that kits like these will bring people into the hobby which is a good thing. But once they get a taste they will realize that an upgraded tank, lighting and CO2 system is a must.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Francis Xavier said:


> For the record - ADA is also sold primarily through Houston, Tx.


yeah, but that's still 10 hours away from my house.



The tank doesn't look too bad. I wasn't really impressed with the dude from the youtube video. I mean honestly, he could have at least read the whole brochure.
*heads of to drip CO2 into his tank*


----------

